# class on how to run an atlas by tubalcain



## upTheHill (Jun 22, 2013)

found this on youtube by tubalcain, hqven't watch it all, but he does some excellent how to videos.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fP2iKOpdUZk&feature=em-subs_digest


----------



## chevydyl (Jun 24, 2013)

i agree he does excellent videos, has definately helped my start into lathe work, i watched a video on how he made a pulley and then i went out to the garage and figured out how to do a taper on a stablilizer for my compound bow, very helpful and informative.


----------



## JWG (Jul 1, 2013)

He does have some great videos. Here is a link to a "playlist" he posted a while back. It may not be completely up to date but it does list a lot of his videos.
http://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLBC69869E8CB708F2


----------



## george wilson (Jul 1, 2013)

There is a reprint of the old Atlas manual available on Ebay. I got one as I'd loaned mine out and it got lost. My first lathe was an atlas. There were some useful charts in the book. They did a good job on the re prints.


----------



## GK1918 (Jul 1, 2013)

I'll tell you one thing I learned, a USB flash drive. I bought one like 10 bucks from my pc guy, thing is wicked, now I have all my charts and all machine
manuals on it from the home & downloads. I put my former computor in the shop and got all this stuff with out cable /internet= perfect thanks Pete222


----------

